# Ford A426C Vacuum Pump Mounting



## Yukon_Shane (Jul 15, 2010)

Anyone have any advice they can offer on how to mount this pump? I got my hands on one of these pumps and it seems to work really well, low amperage, fills the reservoir quickly, and is really quiet. The problem is I can't think of a good way to mount the thing.

I think it originally must have come with some sort of rubber mounting grommits that mounted into some custom made ford mount. 

Any ideas/experience?


----------



## crackerjackz (Jun 26, 2009)

No pics ... I have the canev vaccum pump and it definetly has rubber grommets and needs them ...


----------



## Knotsure (Jan 11, 2011)

I took some pictures of one of the units I have, but I seem to be having a problems with linking pictures here from my Flickr page. Here https://flic.kr/s/aHsjX7Jt2g is link to my page. 

The unit was taken out of a AZD vehicle. It should give you an idea on how it was originally mounted. I know on the new units they have strange mounting bolts. I think AZD just changed the bolts out to ones you can put a nut on. Hope this helps.


----------



## Yukon_Shane (Jul 15, 2010)

Knotsure said:


> I took some pictures of one of the units I have, but I seem to be having a problems with linking pictures here from my Flickr page. Here https://flic.kr/s/aHsjX7Jt2g is link to my page.
> 
> The unit was taken out of a AZD vehicle. It should give you an idea on how it was originally mounted. I know on the new units they have strange mounting bolts. I think AZD just changed the bolts out to ones you can put a nut on. Hope this helps.


Ah, I see how this works. I'm not sure I'll be able to replicate this exactly but the pictures are very helpful.

thanks Knotsure


----------



## ACEVS4US (Jul 21, 2011)

I've got one of these pumps too. I mounted mine using some 8 mm Aluminium angle. I used rubber bobbins for vibration dampening. 

http://nz.element14.com/jsp/search/...tions=false&ref=globalsearch&_requestid=80203 

I actually think these pumps are relatively power hungry, I measured over 120 watts when open to the air and about 100 watts under full vacuum.

The pump is also very loud. 

I don't want 100 watts consumption full time for a vacuum pump so I'm considering a pressure switch such as:

http://nz.element14.com/multicomp/psf109s-81-330/pressure-switch-vacuum-2-9-to-11/dp/1734686

This could switch the pump on when the vacuum pressure rises above (say) -10psi. Just an idea, it should work though - I think

Chris


----------



## Knotsure (Jan 11, 2011)

ACEVS4US said:


> I've got one of these pumps too. I mounted mine using some 8 mm Aluminium angle. I used rubber bobbins for vibration dampening.
> 
> http://nz.element14.com/jsp/search/...tions=false&ref=globalsearch&_requestid=80203
> 
> ...



That is a very nice vacuum pump mount you made. 

Along with your vacuum pressure switch, I would highly recommend a vacuum check valve. This will prevent negative pressure from being lost back through the pump when it is off. Also, a reservoir may help a little with surges.


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

I think we are all too idealistic. The original designed use of these pumps hides their operational noise behind a/c, serpertine belt, cooling fan and other ICE factors. My Volvo pump is very intrusive even though it uses the original mounting rubbers and is mounted to the engine platform which is insulated from the body shell, because other than tyre noise and inquisitive passengers it has no competitors.


----------



## ACEVS4US (Jul 21, 2011)

> I think we are all too idealistic. The original designed use of these pumps hides their operational noise behind a/c, serpertine belt, cooling fan and other ICE factors. My Volvo pump is very intrusive even though it uses the original mounting rubbers and is mounted to the engine platform which is insulated from the body shell, because other than tyre noise and inquisitive passengers it has no competitors.


Yep you're right the only reason why the noise of the pump is a problem is there's no noise from anything else.

I'm just trying to avoid a situation like, here I come, listen to my 100 watt vacuum pump.


----------



## Yukon_Shane (Jul 15, 2010)

ACEVS4US said:


> I've got one of these pumps too. I mounted mine using some 8 mm Aluminium angle. I used rubber bobbins for vibration dampening.
> 
> http://nz.element14.com/jsp/search/...tions=false&ref=globalsearch&_requestid=80203
> 
> ...


Great mounting setup, thanks for the links and picture.

100 watts is pretty good compared to the old pump I was using. I had a fairly expensive VBS pump that I got from EVSource because it was supposed to be quiet and work well. It worked okay but I wouldn't say it was quiet and it used around 60 amps when it was on (around 800 watts). I have a reservoir and a vacuum switch so it only ran when the vacuum pressure dropped below a set-point so it wasn't running all the time but that was still a lot of power. 

Before purchasing this Ford A426C pump I tried a used MES-DEA unit that only used 3 amps but it was even loader then the VBS pump and didn't seem to be able to bring the system up to pressure (I suspect it was broken when it was sold to me).

So far this Ford pump seems to be the best option I've seen as far as being relatively quiet and not consuming too much power.

That being said, I'm seriously starting to think about incorporating a pulley system for vacuum pressure, 12 volt (get rid of the dc/dc), and power steering. It would probably be a lot quieter and more reliable then these individual units.


----------



## zepol_wube (Oct 31, 2015)

Can anyone tell me if this pump has a mounted orientation preference? Does it have any oiled parts? Maintenance instructions? Motor at the top or bottom?


----------

